# Chrisas prop fun



## mommy-medic (Dec 14, 2011)

I found hat boxes at hobby lobby for $6 each. I also bought a roll of white bulletin board paper at the teachers supply store for $5. Then I went to play with my 3 month old niece.

I wish I owned some lighting, but I tried to make the best of natural lighting. 

Just for fun...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 14, 2011)

face her toward the window more so you can see the window catch light on her eyes.


----------



## mommy-medic (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm going back this week to try again. Will try to get a better angle. The way the house is set up I had her near the sliding glass door in the kitchen and I got as close to the light as I could without opening the door and going outside- but don't want to freeze the baby. 

Wdyt of the light on her eyes on this one? I think I got better light with her laying down. I'd like to go back and pull some of the shadows on the left just a tad and maybe a bit more tone mapping, but I think I am pretty happy with the rest of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's my first attempt at full manual and I think I need to read more about my ISO. I understand the higher ISO is for lower light and adds grain, but I had it set manually at 200-400 (depending on the shot). In pp I saw that my camera had adjusted the ISO- so I'm off to learn more about manual mode and ISO settings. Not sure why the camera is changing it, unless it changes as I adjust shutter speed and focal length?


----------



## Desi (Dec 15, 2011)

on my Nikon D90, you actually have to go into the menu and take the ISO setting OFF of auto.  You can use the dials to change the ISO, but if it is still set on auto in the main menu, the camera will pick the ISO for you regardless (even on manual).


----------



## mommy-medic (Dec 15, 2011)

Desi said:
			
		

> on my Nikon D90, you actually have to go into the menu and take the ISO setting OFF of auto.  You can use the dials to change the ISO, but if it is still set on auto in the main menu, the camera will pick the ISO for you regardless (even on manual).



Thank you!!!


----------

